# batmobile/dash crusader tips



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

hey guys,
anyone know where i could find bat (door)decals or even suggestions for applying stripes?
thanks.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

there have been a couple after market decal of bats but they might have run into licensing problems with a trademarked trademark. many computers come with a minimally useful program for manipulating pictures and scans and might be able to reduce the size of a larger image taken offline or scanned or a picture down loaded from a camera. that might allow someone to print their own on decal paper without violating trademark and copyright laws.
stripes on the batmobile might best be attempted with a paint pen, which I think are available at crafts stores along with some hobby stores and online retailers, rather than trying to keep a brush straight.
having not attempted that, I can only suggest that it might work.


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

thanks i will try that:thumbsup:


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

I got some from Patto's a few years ago. He probably still makes them.
http://members.optushome.com.au/pattosplace/home.html
hojoe


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

i did these stripes with a paint pen (sorry, can't remember the brand):



















then, a while later, i was looking at pics of the door logos on original Aurora cars. i noticed they weren't real sharp and weren't particularly complicated. i got brave and freehanded the door bats with the same pen:










nowhere near perfect, but if you look at the ones on an original Aurora car, neither are they. besides, it looks good running around the track. 

--rick


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

that looks great..nice touch with the jl heads:thumbsup:


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

very nice! you have a steady hand


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

thanks. the pen did most of the work, though... just find one with a firm fabric-type tip and drag it gently along the edge...

--rick


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

finally finished mine..


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

and a fine looking B-mobile it is. are those red bats on the wheel center hubs?


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice Batmobile & great shop & good beginning for a HT thread, stirlingmoss, your HT name reminds me of a great driver too!! ..RL


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

thanks guys..
those are rrr cobra wheels with a dab of red paint on the centers,
the other batmobile came out the same way only i used the heads from the jl batmobile.
more pics of balsa structures...


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

hey, I believe RRR sells the bat decals for the doors!!! I saw them last time I was perusing the site. They're listed as crusader decals..


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

wow! digging that batmobile... dunno if it's the lighting in your picture or the paint you chose, but the red looks almost like it glows, like pics i've seen of the 1:1 car. very cool... and nice touch on the wheel centers.

--rick


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

thanks park,
here is the pen i used..


----------

